
Walmart patents a shopping cart that can track heart rates - crunchiebones
https://nypost.com/2018/10/10/walmart-may-soon-track-heart-rates-through-shopping-carts/amp/
======
moneil971
This is creepy, do they have an opt-in for this?

~~~
parliament32
It's just a patent so far.

